# -

## o

.        - .    ,  ,      .   -     ,  .

----------


## AnD

- 0532 68 00 00,  .       645  + 80   -.        5  10   .

----------

> ,  ,      .

      ,     ,   ? ,    ?  -  . ))

----------


## Dracon

> - 0532 68 00 00,  .       645  + 80   -.        5  10   .

      ?

----------


## AnD

> ?

   ,        - 1100   .

----------


## Zradomer

,    !!!!    !!! !!!! !!!! !!!!

----------


## Karen

> ,    !!!!    !!! !!!! !!!! !!!!

       "".        !!!! 
     !   ,     !

----------


## Zradomer

> ,        - 1100   .

      ,   :
1 -. (  1-  - () ) 70 .
2. - (-) 100 .
3.       (  ) 500-650  (200 )
4.  - (999 !!!- 300 )    1  (1200 .- 400 )
  :     .   800     :)   ,  - . -    ,  ,     -   .       .  +     2-3 .      ,  -  500       ,            999  :)   

> "".        !!!! 
>      !   ,     !

      !!!!  --!!!! 3 !!!!! !!!!

----------


## AnD

> ,   :
> 1 -. (  1-  - () ) 70 .
> 2. - (-) 100 .
> 3.       (  ) 500-650  (200 )
> 4.  - (999 !!!- 300 )    1  (1200 .- 400 )
>   :     .   800     :)   ,  - . -    ,  ,     -   .       .  +     2-3 .      ,  -  500       ,            999  :)

   5  +,  .        ?

----------


## Sky

> ?

   ,     ⳿.

----------


## Enter

> ⳿.

   )

----------


## Sky

*Enter*,   

> 80.240.***.62
> :  (RU)

----------


## Zradomer

,  ,   ?:)
   - :) . 
PS  , ,    .

----------


## Sky

*Enter*,   ?

----------

